# Lone White Dove in Pasadena, CA



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Saw this bird on Petfinders..white dove in Pasadena Humane Society...(626) 792-7151, animal # A224600.

I am out of town and cannot retrieve this bird. I have suggested it to another site member from the area looking for white doves, but if anyone local (firsttimer/fallenweeble or?) could retrieve it until I get back next week, I will pay the ransom and take it into my flock of dove rescues here. Not sure who else is around. If no one is available, I will call the shelter next week to see if they still have it and will get it myself...but it has been there alone for 6weeks and I do not know how long they'll hold a bird.

Pics on Pasadena Human Society site..looks healthy?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Kippermom! Thank you for making us aware of this dove. Pasadena Humane is pretty good about holding on to them. I get an awful lot of pigeons and doves from them.

If you are interested in the dove, I would call and put a hold on it until you can go pick it up. I think the lady I know there has a new position, but she used to be (and perhaps still is) the Wildlife Officer, and her name is Veronica. If anyone cares to contact her, feel free to tell her that you know me (Terry Whatley).

I don't think the adoption fee for a dove is much but don't really know.

Terry


----------



## kippermom (Jan 11, 2006)

Thx...then I'll call today and make sure they hold the bird till next week when I can get down there for it...


----------

